# Lost Oar on Ark



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

O.K. here it goes I'm posting this up here and getting prepared to take my MountainBuzz beating. 
Lost Oar and Paddle on Brown's Sunday, paddle has name and address on it oar does not- yellow 81/2 foot with 8" blade. 
Tried running Pinball upside down after hitting hole I didn't think would flip us after hitting at lower levels, luckily everyone was safe and the rest of the trip was smooth.
Big thanks to one Mark Chamberlain of Flagstaff who kayaked with us and helped get my friend to the bank and Ryan and his crew of rafters from Durango who stopped to help also.


P.S. My river booties are 10 years old and smell like a wet Samsquanch, Do I have to drink a bootie beer? Couldn't sunday because the cooler opened in the midst of the chaos and dumped all my beer out. I did some serious littering in the river during this episode and probably need to pay some price.

well let the stoning begin.........throw


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

class 3 felon said:


> O.K. here it goes I'm posting this up here and getting prepared to take my MountainBuzz beating.
> Lost Oar and Paddle on Brown's Sunday, paddle has name and address on it oar does not- yellow 81/2 foot with 8" blade.
> Tried running Pinball upside down after hitting hole I didn't think would flip us after hitting at lower levels, luckily everyone was safe and the rest of the trip was smooth.
> Big thanks to one Mark Chamberlain of Flagstaff who kayaked with us and helped get my friend to the bank and Ryan and his crew of rafters from Durango who stopped to help also.
> ...


 
yeah fucking 2 beers for that one brother. thanks for sharing now drink up


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I would check with Buffalo Joe's. They had like 6 rafts running through in the middle of the carnage, I am sure they had to of picked up some of your gear.

What is up with some of the commercial groups on the Ark? Not all, but some. Why would they leave someone stranded on a rock in the center of the channel and not help gather some gear in the slack water? Is the rule of the commercials to draw a line and only let the private boats help other private boaters or are we all on the river together? That is not the way we do it in Durango!

I will say, was was very thankful for one commercial raft delivering one of my paddles on the Pinnacle Rock to Parkdale section -good work, but I forgot the company.

I never realized that was Mark Chamberlain with us! Glad I got to meet him, although I didn't draw the connection. Too many Mark's among us, probably! I thought that Mark C. was running down at Taos this weekend.

To Captain Mark of the SS Pinball - Yeah, that is probably a couple booties for you! But you know the line now! Glad you all were okay!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Did you just re-name my boat the SS-Pinball? Now I'll never live it down. Does the SS for Sinking Ship? Yeah leaving Jaime on the rock in the middle of the river was questionable but hey have to take care of their clients and not risk them in saving us despite the fact that they could have gotten there. They might have been confused by everyone yelling "Mark" and replying "What" during the first annual Marks' swim of Pinball rapid. I tilted, Robinson scored 20,000 points for surviving and not losing his paddle and Chamberlain was the Wizard scoring 50,000 points for us turning his casual sunday Brown's float into a seminar on practicing river rescue skills. Thanks for the help Ryan it's great to see other boater's helping those in need and hopefully I can pay itforward in the future, stay sasfe and have fun on the water and I'll check with Joe of Buffalo for my littered booty

P.S. Can I atleat buy new boots before I drink? .......Wait I guess I need to spend that money on a new oar so this ain't going to taste good


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, you must drink from the bootie you swam in. You need witnesses and photos for proof on the buzz. The stinch must be visible in the photo. Then buy new ones to protect the rest of us.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/another-booty-beer-thread-20025.html

Thought I would help you out. Apparently bootie beers dont apply to raffters! Now you just have to buy everyone beer. Heard you had a hard time getting on top of that Otter! No known as the SS Otter!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

I'll take my punishment old booties and all, wish you were there to run salvage cleanup instead of carving up the Pumpkin on the Colorado. I think you may need to be drinkin' with me on that one!


----------

